# A knife that lived in the wild for months....



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2015)

This knife was lost for months outside (in the street I believe) and when found it had suffered from some pretty deep rust pitting, a broken tip, and the handle was crunched - looked like it was run over. 

I don't normally work on other US knifemaker's knives _(FYI - there's an unwritten code about this)_ I was hesitant to accept it but I owed the owner some bartering and he was already here at my place with the knife when he showed it to me so I figured I'd do what I could so long as I did not alter Devin's work in any way, shape, or form. The idea was to bring the knife back to as close to possible to original condition while preserving what Devin put into the knife to begin with. For this reason some pitting was left alone as I felt to remove it would have meant to violate the above listed principles. I think in the end it came out nice and simply looks like a used knife that has been cleaned up.


----------



## shankster (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice work! But I gotta ask.. who loses a DT knife outside, for months.. and how???


----------



## gic (Apr 2, 2015)

How the heck did you bring it back from the dead, details wanted!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2015)

As I recall the owner said that the knife fell without him knowing it. Later, when it was missed, he had no idea where it went. A neighbor brought it back to him months later after she found it outside his house.


----------



## shankster (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow! Lucky for him!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 2, 2015)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/18010-My-Lost-and-Found-ITK?highlight=Devin+ITK

Dave,

Was this the original thread? Looks like the tip was damaged per the thread ...

Either way - good as new with your excellent work! (Just like my poor Honesuki ... that now is, again, an excellent Honesuki thx 2 u!)

TjA


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2015)

MontezumaBoy said:


> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/18010-My-Lost-and-Found-ITK?highlight=Devin+ITK
> 
> Dave,
> 
> ...




Yeah that's it! Looks like I incorrectly recalled it being"months" when it was actually "weeks" it was lost. A happy ending though, thanks for posting the link Tom.


----------



## Anton (Apr 2, 2015)

And here I was hoping that someone had been swinging the Devin as target practice and it just "flew away"


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 3, 2015)

I wish that one day I find smth like this somewhere outside...

Anyway, strange things happen but at least this is a happy end!


----------



## Geo87 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice work dave &#128077;


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 3, 2015)

I remember Wildboar telling me about this a few years ago. Something like, it fell out of a car and got washed down a drain in some hurricane. I vaguely remember Dave saying his elderly neighbor discovered it and was going to toss it or she returned it or something like that. 

Hopefully he'll tell the story. I almost pooped myself cause I have and cherish the very same knife. My theory is its a phoenix rising from the dead because of how much good karma DT put into it making it.

As usual, nice refinish work Mr Martell.


----------

